# The Holographic Universe



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 9, 2007)

Has anyone read: "The Holographic Universe," by Michael Talbot? ...This has to be the most mind blowing book I have ever read....The author puts forth the concept that the universe is a giant hologram containing both matter and consciousness as a single field. Of course he is writing what the top scientists in this field have discovered on this subject...The book is filled with many examples of miracles that fit into this theory...some having to do apparitions of the "Virgin Mary," and even UFO's....

I would be interested in anyone who has read this book and wants to talk about it.


----------



## Riker (Mar 9, 2007)

If you find that interesting, then you might want to check out the Upanishads or the Sufis as they held the same belief.  I haven't read that book but I will put it next on my list of things to read.  Someone had posted a link to an article about the Hologram theory sometime earlier and I found it fascinating.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 9, 2007)

I read it a long time ago, so I don't know that I'd really be able to discuss it much without going back and reading it again.  As I recall, it was kind of trippy and that it used the theory of the holographic universe to explain a lot of what gets called "supernatural".  I'm not averse to the theory.  In fact, I found it intereting since my personal bias is to suspect that some of what passes as supernatural is merely the natural that we haven't explained yet.  Still, I would have to see a lot more evidence than I remember being in the book before I could consider buying into it.


----------



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 9, 2007)

You may want to read the book again for the information about the "Virgin Mary" apparitions that appeared on the roof of a Coptic (Christian) church in Cairo, Egypt between 1968-1971....There is a web site about this apparition of the Virgin Mary that is fantastically interesting....

The Apparitions of Virgin Mary at Zeitoun Church, Egypt, with Real Photos


I would be interested in anyone's reaction to this web site....


----------



## Fausto Intilla (Feb 14, 2008)

a)The Jungian Theory of Syncronicity, is a clear demonstration that everything in this Universe is predeterminated.The Heisenberg's Indetermination Principle comes from the human ignorance (we cannot see the reality in its totality)...so only an ignorant,can believe in Free Will.

b)Matter is a complex form of energy; Energy is a complex form of Information; Information...is God's Thought. The Universe is God...so we are parts of God.

c) Every kind of "human desire",is followed by a Chain of "Electron wave functions collapses" (in agreement with Schrödinger's Theory) which will not follow ours expectations! ...So the paradox is: if we want to get hold of something,we shouldn’t have to search for it. (Men stay still,and the mountains move...).
A curiosity: The connection between the electron wave-function and the human intent has to do with the fact that experiments have proved that the intentions of the operator of a radio transmission facility, directly and instrumentably alter the "footprint", the radiation pattern of the antenna. It has also been shown that the intent of the human being causes a divergence in the quantum field (which is the information field). Any divergence in the information field results in alterations of "probability", which directly influences the outcome of any system which contains any element of chance, directly influencing the resulting observable events. 

Notes:
"In agreement with Henri Bergson's thought (see the last pages of "Entre le temps et l'éternité" of Ilya Prigogine ,Librairie Arthème Fayard,Paris), we can accept the idea of a "Space-time absolute value", where all the "Space-time relativ values" are incorporated (in agreement with Einstein’s theory of relativity); the conclusion is that there is only one Real Matrix of the Universe...so every other possible /potential parallel "event/dimension/future" it's only a human illusion. All the other parallel Universes (or Multi-Universes,as Phd. Everett said) can only exist in our minds...perhaps whilst dreaming. Unfortunately several physicists are conditioned by Heisenberg's Principle of Indetermination...which, as you will know, is enough explain the existence of Free Will. Well, the Principle of Indetermination is hardly bound by the limits of observations made by the human brain. (We cannot see the reality in its totality...Bohm taught). If we accept the idea that our Universe really is God,well,in a infinite Caos of Energy too, there must to be a logical (but not for human brain),exact,specific,and perfectly organized ...Plan. How many significant (important) coincidences can happen to a person in his life,living in a unorganizated and stupid Universe?...I think no-one. Every synchronism in our life, is like an open-eyes-dream (Jung taught)...and we can thank the fine intelligence of our Universe...if they happen."

*Fausto Intilla *
*(Inventor & scientific popularizer /Wikipedia)*


----------



## Nik (Feb 14, 2008)

*At the risk of causing distress...*

Um, like a lot of cosmological notions, there does not seem any way to prove or disprove this essentially mathematical model.

Does it predict anything new or different ? Does it offer a way to up-end the c-limit ? Does it suggest a reconciliation between quantum effects and gravity, or challenge established data at statistically significant levels ??

I know there's some work in progress to map the 3' background variations onto polyhedra, based on a proposal that the universe is 'closed' and wraps: That has the benefit of being 'falsifiable'...

Before you clutch at miracles, check out, IIRC, 'Electric UFO' by Albert Budden. Then recall that TMS, ie a pulse of magnetism to specific brain region, may prompt a bona-fide 'Religious Experience (TM)' in susceptible people. Sorry, I cannot remember if there is an anti-correlation with hypnotism resistance...

Perhaps that 'GodSpot' truly is the long-sought 'Seat of Soul', perhaps it is merely part of the human condition, selected for by some dozen millenia of tribal living...


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 14, 2008)

I hate predestination. I am fully awawre that at least two of the major time models insist on it, but I dislike it just the same. The fact that it's not worth trying because the effort is purely illusory, that you have no choice, that whether you go to heaven or hell was not decided before you were born but engraved on a static, unchanging universe which exists like a work of art, with even the consciousness which it contains/ which contains it a fixed, rigid framework with "change" an imaginary factor.
Even if it's true, and this thought chain is eternally entombed in a cosmos of amber, you can't expect me to like it.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 15, 2008)

I knew you'd say that, Chris. 

The rolling of dice is a bit hard to take at the quantum level. At the scale on which the cosmos resides, it's unbelievable. (Or has "someone" or "something" really decided that I should always forget about bills until the last moment. )


----------



## atoms55 (Feb 23, 2008)

Moebius Tripper said:


> Has anyone read: "The Holographic Universe," by Michael Talbot? ...This has to be the most mind blowing book I have ever read....The author puts forth the concept that the universe is a giant hologram containing both matter and consciousness as a single field. Of course he is writing what the top scientists in this field have discovered on this subject...The book is filled with many examples of miracles that fit into this theory...some having to do apparitions of the "Virgin Mary," and even UFO's....
> 
> I would be interested in anyone who has read this book and wants to talk about it.


 

I'm reading everything I can get my hands on regarding the holographic universe. I'm studying it from a "layman's" view, though your and my thoughts on the matter are as valid as any researcher's. I am definately interested in discussing ideas on the matter. 
I'm going to read the book, though I've read a lot about it from other angles. I'd like to send you a ten-page paper that I read; it's strong.
The concept is blowing me away, too! It touches everything in our existense. Here's one thought:
I believe the Bible has magnificent truths in it, but was changed by malignant powers throughout history. But they couldn't change everything in it. Are you familiar with the verse, "Whatsoever you bind on Earth shall be bound in Heaven."? Doesn't that sound like, "What ever you, as a 'trusted one', command into being (holographically) shall come into being on the quantum-holographic level as well as on the three dimensional earth-bound level."

tom  moc.liamtoh@55smota


----------



## Nik (Feb 24, 2008)

*Doesn't that sound like...*

IMHO, you are stretching analogy beyond elastic limit...

Remember, like 'Global Climate Modelling', the model is only as good as the data, algorithm and limits.

Many Ancient Greek Philosophers believed in a universe of nested crystal spheres or polyhedra due their mathematical elegance. Until elliptical orbits came along, the known planets' motions were modelled to acceptable precision using multiple epicycles. Mr Newton's math needed tweaking by Relativity. Now, we seem able to back-calculate to within microseconds of ~13.5 Billion years old BigBang, but cannot reconcile Gravity with quantum physics...

( I'll sidle past strings, branes, WIMPS, gravitinos and the rest of the cosmological zoo: Like BigFoot & Nessie, they endure due lack of incontrovertible evidence... )

Latest fashion for 'Super Symmetry' and 'super group' multi-dimensional geometry at least has virtue of predicting many exotic particles and their properties for CERN to discover.

If you want to nail your colours to a pretty hypothesis, protect yourself by employing due care. How far will the model stretch ? What does it predict that differs from current physics ? What findings would challenge it ? Would another decimal place of precision on eg frame-dragging give a yea/nay ? Would a simpler model encompass the data ? Is it just another 'perpetual motion' scam ??


----------

